# Frage zu Html (evtl. auch JavaScript?)



## Gossi (7. Dez 2011)

Moin,

Ich hab nen Problem, ich würde gerne sowas in der Art wie dies in HTML benutzen, allerdings ohne das GWT, nun die Frage, geht sowas und wenn ja, wie?

Google hilft mir da leider nicht wirklich weiter :rtfm:


----------



## Final_Striker (7. Dez 2011)

Mit HTML, CSS und JavaScript


----------



## Gossi (7. Dez 2011)

Hast du da evtl. auch nen Link für mich, soweit hatte ich mich auch schon informiert...


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Dez 2011)

Kannst zb. mit scriptaculous realisieren.
Die haben da einen entsprechenden Effekt. jQuery hat dafür sicher auch eine Extension.

Wichtig ist nur das der Kasten den du ein/ausblenden willst innerhalb eines eigenen Containers steckt.


----------



## Gossi (7. Dez 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Kannst zb. mit scriptaculous realisieren.
> Die haben da einen entsprechenden Effekt. jQuery hat dafür sicher auch eine Extension.
> 
> Wichtig ist nur das der Kasten den du ein/ausblenden willst innerhalb eines eigenen Containers steckt.



Ich hab mir dieses scriptaculous mal angesehen und runtergeladen, aber mein Firefox scheint damit nicht zurecht zu kommen...

Bsp:

```
<div id="fade_demo" style="width:80px; height:80px; background:#c2defb; border:1px solid #333;"></div>
<ul>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="$('fade_demo').fade(); return false;">Click here for a demo!</a></li>
  <li><a href="#" onclick="$('fade_demo').show(); return false;">Reset</a></li>
</ul
```


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Dez 2011)

Welche Firefox Version hast du denn? Mein FF3 macht auf der Beispielseite Effect.Fade &mdash; Scriptaculous Documentation alles mit.

Jedenfalls ist in deinem HTML Code das UL nicht geschlossen.


----------



## Gossi (7. Dez 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Welche Firefox Version hast du denn? Mein FF3 macht auf der Beispielseite Effect.Fade &mdash; Scriptaculous Documentation alles mit.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist in deinem HTML Code das UL nicht geschlossen.



Sry, das mit dem UL is im Quellcode selber richtig nur falsche copy & paste

Mein Firefox is Version 7.0.1


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Dez 2011)

Ok. Funktionieren andere Beispiele auf deren Wiki Seite denn oder funktioniert gar nichts? Vielleicht vergessen NoScript mitzuteilen das es die Seiten erlauben soll?


----------



## Gossi (7. Dez 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Ok. Funktionieren andere Beispiele auf deren Wiki Seite denn oder funktioniert gar nichts? Vielleicht vergessen NoScript mitzuteilen das es die Seiten erlauben soll?



Die Beispiele auf der Seite funktionieren alle, nur die im Intranet laufen nicht, und da hab ich dann auch keine möglichkeit die Beispiele auf der Inetseite zu testen :bahnhof:


----------



## Evil-Devil (7. Dez 2011)

Verstehe ich gerade nicht. Euer Intranet kann doch kein JS sperren?!

Wenn du dir scriptaculous herunter lädst sind neben der Lib Examples im Verzeichnis. Die würden lokal laufen. Hast du die schon probiert?


----------



## Gossi (7. Dez 2011)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe ich gerade nicht. Euer Intranet kann doch kein JS sperren?!
> 
> Wenn du dir scriptaculous herunter lädst sind neben der Lib Examples im Verzeichnis. Die würden lokal laufen. Hast du die schon probiert?



Danke, die gehen, also doch nen fehler von mir....


----------

